# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  توبيك / الدفوع فى قانون المرافعات

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]الدفوع فى قانون المرافعات المدنية

الدفع في القانون أي الإعتراض على عدم إتخاذ إجراء معين أو اتخاذ هذا الإجراء قبل الميعاد المحدد له أو بعد الميعاد المحدد له أو القيام بهذا الإجراء بطريقة مخالفة لنصوص القانون أو عدم مراعاة اتخاذ هذا الإجراء فى المكان أو الزمان المحدد له وبالكيفية والطريقة والنوعية التي حددها القانون لهذا الإجراء . 

لذلك ينبه مبدي الدفع المحكمة لبطلان إتخاذ هذا الإجراء حتى لا تستمد الدليل من الإجراء الباطل فيؤثر على صحة الحكم فإذا كان البطلان من النظام العام حكمة المحكمة به من تلقاء نفسها وإن لم يكن من النظام العام لا تقضى به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها إلا إذا أبداه وتمسك به من شرع لمصلحته .

1- (أ)- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها من غير ذي صفة. 

(ب)- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذي صفة . 

(ج)- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على ذي غير كامل صفة . 

( د)- ندفع بعدم قبول تدخل الخصم المتدخل تدخلا هجومياً أو إنضمامياً للمدعى أو للمدعى عليه لعدم توافر الصفة أو المصلحة له 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 3 و21 مرافعات ) 


مادة 3- لا تقبل أي دعوى كما لا يقبل أى طلب أو دفع إستناداً لأحكام هذا القانون أو أى قانون أخر, لا يكون لصاحبة فيها مصلحة شخصية ومباشرة و قائمة يقرها القانون . 

ومع ذلك تكفى المصلحة المحتملة إذا كان الغرض من الطلب الإحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق أو الإستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فىه .

مادة 21- لا يجوز أن يتمسك بالبطلان إلا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته.

ولا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذي تسبب فىه وذلك كله عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام.

2- ندفع ببطلان إنعقاد الخصومة أمام محكمة أول درجة لبطلان الإعلان بصحيفة الدعوى لإعلانه بعد المواعيد والشروط التى قررها القانون .

( هذا الدفع لا يبدى إلا إمام محكمة الإستناف لان الحضور إمام المحكمة يصحح الإجراء الباطل )

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 7 مرافعات )


مادة 7- لا يجوز إجراء أي إعلان أو تنفيذ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحا ولا بعد الساعة الخامسة مساء ولا فى أيام العطلة الرسمية إلا في حالات الضرورة وبإذن كتابي من قاضي الأمور الوقتية.

3- ندفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى لعدم إشتمالها على البيانات القانونية التى تطلبتها المادة 9 مرافعات 

مادة 9- يجب أن تشتمل الأوراق التي يقوم المحضرون بإعلانها علي البيانات الآتية:

1- تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنة والساعة التي حصل فيها الإعلان .

2- إسم الطالب ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه وإسم من يمثله ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه . كذلك إن كان يعمل لغيره.

3- إسم المحضر والمحكمة التي يعمل بها.

4- إسم المعلن إليه ولقبة ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنة فإن لم يكن موطنة معلوما وقت الإعلان فآخر موطن كان له.

5- إسم وصفة من سلمت إليه صورة الورقة وتوقيعه علي الأصل بالاستلام.

6- توقيع المحضر علي كل الأصل و الصورة. 

4- ندفع ببطلان إعلان المدعى عليه بصحيفة الدعوى لإنتفاء الصفة القانونية لمن تم تسليمه صحيفة الدعوى ( هذا الدفع لا يتم ابدائة إلا إمام محكمة ثان درجة لان حضور المدعى عليه يصحح الإجراء الباطل )


( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 10 مرافعات ) 

مادة10- تسلم الأوراق المطلوب إعلانها إلى الشخص نفسه أو فى موطنه ويجوز تسليمها فى الموطن المختار فى الأحوال التي يبينها القانون.

وإذا لم يجد المحضر الشخص المطلوب إعلانه فى موطنه كان عليه أن يسلم الورقة إلي من يقرر أنه وكيله أو أنه يعمل فى خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار.

5- ندفع ببطلان الإعلان بصحيفة الدعوى وما ترتب عليه من إجراءات تؤثر في انعقاد الخصومة لعدم توجيه المحضر خطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول للمدعى عليه خلال أربعة وعشرون ساعة في محل أقامته . 

( هذا الدفع لا يتم إبدائه إلا إمام محكمة ثان درجة المحكمة الإستنافيه وطلب إعادة الدعوى لمحكمة أول درجة لعدم تفويت درجة من درجات التقاضي على المدعى عليه – لان الحضور أمام محكمة أول درجة يصحح الإجراءات الباطلة المترتبة على الإعلان )

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 11 مرافعات ) 

مادة 11- إذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه طبقا للمادة السابقة أو إمتنع من وجده من المذكورين فيها عن التوقيع علي الأصل بالإستلام أو عن إستلام الصورة وجب عليه أن يسلمها فى اليوم ذاته إلي مأمور القسم أو المركز أو العمدة أو شيخ البلد الذي يقع موطن المعلن إليه فى دائرته حسب الأحوال.

وعلى المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه في موطنه الأصلي أو المختار كتابا مسجلا يخبره فىه أن الصورة سلمت إلى جهة الإدارة ويجب على المحضر أن يبين ذلك كله في حينه فى أصل الإعلان وصورته ويعتبر الإعلان منتجا لأثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة إلى من سلمت إليه قانونا.

وإذا ألغى الخصم موطنه الأصلي أو المختار ولم يخبر خصمه بذلك صح إعلانه فىه وتسلم الصورة عند الاقتضاء إلى جهة الإدارة طبقا للمادة السابقة
- ندفع ببطلان الإعلانات بصحيفة الدعوى وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار قانونية وخاصة انعقاد الخصومة القضائية لعدم إتباع الإجراءات والتعليمات الواردة لنص المادة 13 مرافعات . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 13 مرافعات )

مادة 13- فيما عدا ما نص عليه فى قوانين خاصة تسلم صورة الإعلان على الوجه الأتي:-

1- ما يتعلق بالدولة يسلم للوزراء ومديري المصالح المختصة والمحافظين أو لمن يقوم مقامهم فيما عدا صحف الدعاوى وصحف الطعون والأحكام فتسلم الصورة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة أو فروعها بالأقاليم حسب الإختصاص المحلى لكل منها.

2- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص العامة يسلم للنائب عنها قانونا أو لمن يقوم مقامه فيما عدا صحف الدعاوى وصحف الطعون والأحكام فتسلم الصورة إلى هيئة قضايا الدولة أو فروعها بالأقاليم حسب الإختصاص المحلى لكل منها .

3- ما يتعلق بالشركات التجارية يسلم فى مركز إدارة الشركة لأحد الشركاء المتضامنين أو لرئيس مجلس الإدارة وللمدير أو لمن يقوم مقامهم فإن لم يكن للشركة مركز تسلم لواحد من هؤلاء لشخصه أو فى موطنه .

4- ما يتعلق بالشركات المدنية والجمعيات والمؤسسات الأصلية وسائر الأشخاص الإعتبارية يسلم بمركز إدارتها للنائب عنها بمقتضى عقد إنشائها أو نظامها أو لمن يقوم مقامه فإذا لم يكن لها مركز سلمت الصورة للنائب عنه لشخصه أو فى موطنه 
5- ما يتعلق بالشركات الأجنبية التى لها فرع أو وكيل فى جمهورية مصر العربية يسلم إلى هذا الفرع أو الوكيل.

6- ما يتعلق بأفراد القوات المسلحة ومن فى حكمهم يسلم بواسطة النيابة العامة إلى الإدارة القضائية المختصة بالقوات المسلحة.

7- ما يتعلق بالمسجونين يسلم لمأمور السجن.

8- ما يتعلق ببحارة السفن التجارية أو بالعاملين فيها يسلم للربان.

9- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص الذين لهم موطن معلوم فى الخارج يسلم للنيابة العامة وعلى النيابة إرسالها لوزارة الخارجية لتوصيلها بالطرق الدبلوماسية ويجوز أيضا فى هذه الحالة وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل تسليم الصورة مباشرة لمقر البعثة الدبلوماسية للدولة التى يقع بها موطن المراد إعلانه كي تتولى توصيلها إليه.

ويجب على المحضر خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة المختصة أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه فى موطنه المبين بالورقة وعلى نفقة الطالب كتابا موصى عليه بعلم الوصول يرفق به صورة أخرى ويخبره فيه أن الصورة المعلنة سلمت للنيابة العامة ويعتبر الإعلان منتجا لأثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة ما لم يكن مما يبدأ منه ميعاد فى حق المعلن إليه فلا يبدأ هذا الميعاد إلا من تاريخ تسليم الصورة فى موطن المعلن إليه فى الخارج أو توقيعه على إيصال علم الوصول أو امتناعه عن استلام الصورة أو التوقيع على أصلها بالاستلام.

ويصدر وزير العدل قرارا بقواعد تقدير نفقات الإرسال بالبريد وكيفية أدائها.

10- إذا كان موطن المعلن إليه غير معلوم وجب إن تشتمل الورقة على أخر موطن معلوم له فى جمهورية مصر العربية أو فى الخارج وتسلم صورتها للنيابة.

وفى جميع الحالات إذا لم يجد المحضر من يصح تسليم الورقة إليه أو أمتنع المراد إعلانه أو من ينوب عنه عن التوقيع على أصلها بالاستلام أو عن استلام الصورة أثبت المحضر ذلك فى حينه فى الأصل والصورة وسلم الصورة للنيابة العامة.

7- ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات التى تمت بالمخالفة لنص المواد 6و7و8و9و10و11و13 مرافعات . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 19 مرافعات )

مادة 19 – يترتب البطلان علي عدم مراعاة المواعيد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المواد 6و7و8و9و10 و11 و13.

8- ندفع ببطلان الدفوع المبداه من الحاضر عن الخصم أو الخصم نفسه لإنتفاء الصفة والمصلحة عنه )

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 21 مرافعات )

مادة 21- لا يجوز أن يتمسك بالبطلان إلا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته.

ولا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذي تسبب فىه وذلك كله عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام.

7- ندفع ببطلان الإجراء الذى باشره الخصم نظراً لأنه يدخل فى حدود وظيفته .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 26 مرافعات ) .

مادة 26- لا يجوز للمحضرين ولا للكتبة ولا لغيرهم من أعوان القضاء أن يباشروا أعمالا يدخل فى حدود وظائفهم فى الدعاوى الخاصة بهم أو بأزواجهم أو أقاربهم أو أصهارهم للدرجة الرابعة وآلا كان هذا العمل باطلا.

9- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة قيمياً بنظر الدعوى . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 36 مرافعات )


مادة 36- تقدر قيمة الدعوى بإعتبارها يوم رفع الدعوى ويدخل فى التقدير ما يكون مستحقا يومئذ من الفوائد والتعويضات والمصاريف وغيرها من الملحقات المقدرة القيمة وكذا طلب ما يستجد من الأجرة بعد رفع الدعوى إلى يوم الحكم فيها 

وفى جميع الأحوال يعتد بقيمة البناء أو الغراس إذا طلب إزالته.

ويكون التقرير على أساس أخر طلبات الخصوم.

9- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة قيمياً بنظر الدعوى لأنه تم تقدير قيمة الدعوى تقديراً خطئا والدليل على ذلك التى: ويقدم دليل النصاب . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 37 مرافعات )

مادة 37- يراعى فى تقدير قيمة الدعوى ما يأتي:-

1- الدعاوى التى يرجع فى تقدير قيمتها إلى قيمة العقار يكون تقدير هذه القيمة بإعتبار خمسمائة مثل من قيمة الضريبة الأصلية المربوطة عليه إذا كان العقار مبنيا فإن كان من الأراضى يكون التقرير بإعتبار أربعمائة مثل من قيمة الضريبة الأصلية.

فإذا كان العقار غير مربوط عليه ضريبة قدرت المحكمة قيمته.


2-الدعاوى المتعلقة بملكية العقارات والمنازعات الموضوعية المتعلقة بالتنفيذ على العقار تقدر قيمتها بقيمة العقار.

أما الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق إرتفاق فتقدر قيمتها بإعتبار ربع قيمة العقار المقرر عليه الحق.

فإذا كانت متعلقة بحق إنتفاع أو بالرقبة قدرت بإعتبار نصف قيمة العقار.

3- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب تقدير قيمة للحكر أو بزيادتها إلى قيمة معينة قدرت بالقيمة السنوية المطلوب تقديرها أو بقيمة الزيادة فى سنة مضروبا كل منهما فى عشرين.

4- دعاوى الحيازة تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق الذى ترد عليه الحيازة.

5- إذا كانت الدعوى خاصة بإيراد فتقدر عند المنازعة فى سند ترتيبه على أساس مرتب عشرين سنة إذا كان مؤبدا وعلى أساس مرتب عشر سنين إن كان لمدى الحياة.

6- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالمحاصيل تقدر قيمتها على حسب أسعارها فى أسواقها العامة.

7- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد أو إبطاله أو فسخه تقدر قيمتها بقيمة المتعاقد عليه وبالنسبة لعقود البدل تقدر الدعوى بأكبر البدلين قيمة 

8- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد مستمر أو بإبطاله كان التقدير بإعتبار مجموع المقابل النقدي عن مدة العقد كلها.

وإذا كانت بطلب فسخ العقد كان التقدير بإعتبار المقابل النقدي عن المدة الواردة فى العقد فإذا كان العقد قد نفذ فى جزء منه كان التقدير بإعتبار المدة الباقية.

وإذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بامتداد العقد كان التقدير بإعتبار المقابل النقدي للمدة التى قام النزاع على امتداد العقد إليها.

1- إذا كانت الدعوى بين الدائن الحاجز والمدين بشأن صحة حجز منقول أو بطلانه تقدر بقيمة الدين المحجوز من أجله وإذا كانت بين دائن ومدينه بشأن رهن حيازة أو حق امتياز أو رهن رسمي أو حق إختصاص تقدر بإعتبار قيمة الدين المضمون.


2- فإذا كانت مقامة من الغير باستحقاقه للأموال المحجوزة أو المحملة بالحقوق المذكورة كان التقدير بإعتبار قيمة هذه الأموال.

10- دعاوى صحة التوقيع ودعاوى التزوير الأصلية تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق المثبت فى الورقة المطلوب الحكم بصحة التوقيع عليها أو بتزويرها [/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]10- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة الجزئية ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة الإبتدائية لأن الدعوى مجهولة القيمة . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 41 مرافعات )

مادة 41- إذا كانت الدعوى بطلب غير قابل للتقدير بحسب القواعد المتقدمة إعتبرت قيمتها زائدة على عشرة آلاف جنيه.

11- ندفع بسقوط حق المدعى فى المطالبة بالحيازة لجمعه بالمطالبة بالحق والحيازة فى دعوى واحدة 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 41 مرافعات )

مادة 44- لا يجوز أن يجمع المدعى فى دعوى الحيازة بينها وبين المطالبة بالحق وإلا سقط إدعاؤه بالحيازة.

ولا يجوز أن يدفع المدعى عليه دعوى الحيازة بالإستناد إلى الحق ولا تقبل دعواه بالحق قبل الفصل فى دعوى الحيازة وتنفيذ الحكم الذى يصدر فيها إلا إذا تخلى بالفعل عن الحيازة لخصمه.

12- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة قيمياً أو نوعياً بالحكم فى الطلب العارض ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 46 مرافعات ) 


مادة 46- لا تختص محكمة المواد الجزئية بالحكم فى الطلب العارض أو الطلب المرتبط بالطلب الأصلى إذا كان بحسب قيمته أو نوعه لا يدخل فى إختصاصها.

وإذا عرض عليها طلب من هذا القبيل جاز لها أن تحكم فى الطلب الأصلى وحده إذا لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر بسير العدالة وإلا وجب عليها أن تحكم من تلقاء نفسها بإحالة الدعوى الأصلية والطلب العارض أو المرتبط بحالتها إلى المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة ويكون حكم الإحالة غير قابل للطعن.

6- ندفع بعدم جواز الإستناف لأن الحكم إنتهائى لأن قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز عشرة ألاف جنيه . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 47 مرافعات ) 

مادة 47- تختص المحكمة الابتدائية بالحكم ابتدائيا فى جميع الدعاوى المدنية والتجارية التى ليست من إختصاص محكمة المواد الجزئية ويكون حكمها انتهائي إذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه.

7- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المدعى عليه 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 49 مرافعات ). . 
مادة 49- يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.

فإن لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن فى الجمهورية يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها محل إقامته.

وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم كان الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دارتها موطن أحدهم.

8- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها العقار أو محل إقامة المدعى عليه 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 50 مرافعات ). 

مادة 50- فى الدعاوى العينية العقارية ودعاوى الحيازة يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو أحد أجزائه إذ كان وافقا فى دوائر محاكم متعددة.

وفى الدعاوى الشخصية العقارية يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو موطن المدعى عليه.

9- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محليا ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها ما نصت عليه المادة 51 و 52 مرافعات 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 51 و52 مرافعات ). 

مادة 51- فى الدعاوى الجزئية التى ترفع على الحكومة أو وحدات الإدارة المحلية أو الهيئات العامة أو المؤسسات العامة يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها مقر المحافظة مع مراعاة القواعد المتقدمة.
مادة 52- فى الدعوى المتعلقة بالشركات أو الجمعيات القائمة أو التى فى دور التصفية أو المؤسسات الخاصة يكون الإختصاص الفرع. التى يقع فى دائرتها مركز إدارتها سواء أكانت الدعوى على الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة على أحد الشركاء أو الأعضاء أم من شريك أو عضو على أخر.ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها فرع الشركة – أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة وذلك فى المسائل المتصلة بهذا الفرع .

10- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المتوفى أو التركة 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 53 مرافعات ). 

مادة 53- الدعاوى المتعلقة بالتركات التى ترفع قبل قسمة التركة من الدائن أو من بعض الورثة على بعض تكون من إختصاص المحكمة التى يقع فى دائرتها أخر موطن للمتوفى.

11- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى أصدرت حكم الإفلاس 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 54 مرافعات ). 

مادة 54- فى مسائل الإفلاس يكون الإختصاص للمحكمة التى قضت به.

12- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محليا ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المدعى عليه أو التى تم تنفيذ جزء من الإتفاق فى دائرتها 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 55 مرافعات ).

مادة 55- فى المواد التجارية يكون الإختصاص لمحكمة المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التى تم الاتفاق ونفذ كله أو بعضه فى دائرتها أو للمحكمة التى يجب تنفيذ الإتفاق فى دائرتها.


13- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة محلياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة التى بدائرتها محل إقامة المدعى عليه أو التى تم تنفيذ جزء من الاتفاق فى دائرتها 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 56 مرافعات ).

مادة 56- فى المنازعات المتعلقة بالتوريدات والمقاولات وأجرة المسكن وأجور العمال والصناع والإجراء يكون الإختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التى تم الاتفاق أو نفذ فى دائرتها متى كان فيها موطن المدعى.

14- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لتجهيل صحيفة الدعوى . ( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 63 مرافعات ) 

مادة63- ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة بناء على طلب المدعى بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

ويجب أن تشمل صحيفة الدعوى على البيانات الآتية:

1- إسم المدعى ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه وإسم من يمثله ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه.

2- إسم المدعى عليه ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وموطنه فإن لم يكن موطنه معلوما فآخر موطن كان له 

3- تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة.

4- المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى.

5- بيان موطن مختار للمدعى فى البلدة التى بها مقر المحكمة أن لم يكن له موطن فيها.

6- وقائع الدعوى وطلبات المدعى وأسانيدها.


15 – ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 65 مرافعات )

مادة 65- يقيد قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى إذا كانت مصحوبة بما يلي:

ما يدل على سداد الرسوم المقررة قانونا أو إعفاء المدعى منها .

صورة من الصحيفة بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم فضلاً عن صورتين لقلم الكتاب .

أصول المستندات المؤيدة للدعوى أو صور منها تحت مسئولية المدعين وما يركن إليه من أدلة لإثبات دعواه

مذكرة شارحة للدعوى أو إقرار باشتمال صحيفة الدعوى على شرح كامل لها ن وصور من المذكرة أو الإقرار بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم .

وعلى قلم الكتاب إثبات تاريخ طلب القيد فى جميع الأحوال .

وإذا رأى قلم الكتاب عدم قيد صحيفة الدعوى – لعدم استيفاء المستندات والأوراق المبينة بالفقرة الأولى – قام بعرض الآمر على قاضى الأمور الوقتية ليفصل فيه فورا، آما بتكليف قلم الكتاب بقيد الدعوى، أو بتكليف طالب قيدها باستيفاء ما نقص، وذلك بعد سماع أقواله ورأى قلم الكتاب . فإذا قيدت صحيفة الدعوى وإسم المدعى وطلباته والجلسة المحددة لنظرها ن ويدعوه للإطلاع على ملف الدعوى وتقديم مستنداته ومذكرة بدفاعه .

وعلى المدعى عليه ن فى جميع الدعاوى عدا المستعجلة والتي انقص ميعاد الحضور فيها ، أن يودع قلم الكتاب مذكرة بدفاعه يرفق بها مستنداته أو صورة منها تحت مسئوليته قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الأقل .

ولا تقبل دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها .


16- ندفع بإعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن لعدم تكليف المدعى عليه بالحضور فى خلال ثلاثة اشهر . 

(لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 70 مرافعات )

مادة 70- يجوز بناء على طلب المدعى عليه إعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن إذا لم يتم تكليف المدعى عليه بالحضور فى خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة إلى قلم الكتاب وكان ذلك راجعا إلى فعل المدعى .

17- ندفع ببطلان الإقرار بالحق المدعى به أو التنازل عنه أو الصلح أو التحكيم فيه أو قبول اليمين أو ترك الخصومة أو الادعاء بالتزوير أو رد القاضي أو رد الخبير لعدم وجود تفويض خاص بيد وكيله القانوني بذلك 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 76 مرافعات ) 

مادة 76- لا يصح بغير تفويض خاص الإقرار بالحق المدعى به ولا التنازل عنه ولا الصلح ولا التحكيم فيه ولا قبول اليمين ولا توجيهها ولا ردها ولا ترك الخصومة ولا التنازل عن الحكم أو عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه ولا رفع الحجز ولا ترك التأمينات مع بقاء الدين ولا الإدعاء بالتزوير ولا رد القاضي ولا مخاصمتة ولا رد الخبير ولا العرض الفعلي ولا قبوله ولا أي تصرف أخر يوجب القانون فيه تفويضا خاصاً.

18- ندفع بإعتبار الدعوى كان لم تكن لتجديدها من الشطب بعد الميعاد 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 82 مرافعات ) 

مادة 82- إذا لم يحضر المدعى ولا المدعى عليه حكمت المحكمة فى الدعوى إذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها وإلا قررت شطبها فإذا إنقضى ستون يوما ولم يطلب أحد الخصوم السير فيها أو لم يحضر الطرفان بعد السير فيها اعتبرت كأن لم تكن.

وتحكم المحكمة فى الدعوى إذا غاب المدعى أو المدعون أو بعضهم فى الجلسة الأولى وحضر المدعى عليه.

19- ندفع بعدم قبول الدفع بعدم الإختصاص المحلى وعدم قبول الدفوع الشكلية لعدم ابداءها قبل ابداء الطلبات والدفاع الموضوعي . 


( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 108 مرافعات ) .

مادة 108-الدفع بعدم الإختصاص المحلى والدفع بإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة أخرى لقيام ذات النزاع أمامها أو للإرتباط والدفع بالبطلان وسائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالإجراءات يجب إبدائها معا قبل إبداء أى طلب أو دفاع فى الدعوى أو بدفع بعدم القبول وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها. ويسقط حق الطاعن فى هذه الدفوع إذا لم يبدها فى صحيفة الطعن. 

ويحكم فى هذه الدفوع على إستقلال ما لم تأمر المحكمة بضمها إلى الموضوع وعندئذ تبين المحكمة ما حكمت به فى كل منها على حدة.

ويجب إبداء جميع الوجوه التى يبنى عليها الدفع المتعلق بالإجراءات معاً وإلا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها.

20- ندفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة لإنتفاء ولايتها أو نوعياً أو قيمياً ونطلب الإحالة للمحكمة المختصة . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 109, 110 مرافعات ) .

مادة109- الدفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة لانتقاء ولايتها أو بسبب نوع الدعوى أو قيمتها تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها.

ويجوز الدفع به فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى . 
مادة 110- على المحكمة إذا قضت بعدم إختصاصها أن تأمر بإحالة الدعوى بحالتها إلى المحكمة المختصة ، ولو كان عدم الإختصاص متعلقا بالولاية ويجوز لها عندئذ أن تحكم بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي جنيها. وتلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها.

21 – نطلب إحالة الدعوى لمحكمة ... لرفع ذات النزاع إمامها . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 112 مرافعات ). 

مادة 112- إذا رفع النزاع ذاته إلى محكمتين وجب إبداء الدفع بالإحالة أمام الحكمة التى رفع إليها النزاع أخيرا للحكم فيه.

وإذا دفع بالإحالة للارتباط جاز إبداء الدفع أمام أى من المحكمتين.

وتلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بنظرها. 

22- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 115 مرافعات ) 


مادة 115- الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى يجوز إبداؤه فى أية حالة تكون عليها.

وإذا رأت المحكمة أن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعيب فى صفة المدعى عليه قائم على أساس , أجلت الدعوى لإعلان ذي الصفة ويجوز لها في هذه الحالة الحكم على المدعى بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيها ولا تجاوز مائتى جنيه.

وإذا تعلق الأمر بإحدى الوزارات أو الهيئات العامة أو مصلحة من المصالح أو بشخص إعتباري عام أو خاص فيكفى فى تحديد الصفة أن يذكر إسم الجهة المدعى عليها فى صحيفة الدعوى.

23 – ندفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها فى الدعوى رقم لسنة . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 116 مرافعات ) . 

مادة 116- الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسبق الفصل فيها تقضى به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها.

24- ندفع بعدم قبول الطلب العارض الذى محله دعوى صحة التعاقد لعدم إشهار صحيفة التدخل أو محضر الجلسة الذى اثبت فيه . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 126 مكرر مرافعات ) . 

مادة 126 مكرر- لا يقبل الطلب العارض أو طلب التدخل إذا كان محله صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا تم شهر صحيفة هذا الطلب أو صورة رسمية من محضر الجلسة الذى أثبت فيه. 

25- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لتعجيلها بعد مرور الثمانية أيام التالية لنهاية الأجل . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 128 /2 مرافعات ). 


مادة 128– يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة لإتفاقهم ولكن لا يكون لهذا الوقف إثر في أي ميعاد حتمى يكون القانون قد حدده لإجراء ما.

وإذا لم تعجل الدعوى فى ثمانية أيام التالية لنهاية الأجل اعتبر المدعى تاركا دعواه والمستأنف تاركا استئنافه

26- ندفع بإنقطاع سير الخصومة لوفاة المرحوم / 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 130 مرافعات ).

مادة 130 – ينقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة أحد الخصوم ، أو بفقده أهلية الخصومة ، أو بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النائبين ، إلا إذا كانت الدعوى قد تهيأت للحكم فى موضوعها . 

27- ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات التى تمت أثناء إنقطاع سير الخصومة . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 132 مرافعات ).

مادة 132- يترتب على إنقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التى كانت جارية فى حق الخصوم وبطلان جميع الإجراءات التي تحصل أثناء الإنقطاع.


28- ندفع بسقوط الخصومة لعدم السير في الدعوى وإنقضاء ستة أشهر من أخر إجراء صحيح .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 134 مرافعات ) .

مادة 134 –لكل ذى مصلحة من الخصوم فى حالة عدم السير فى الدعوى بفعل المدعى أو إمتناعه أن يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة ومتى إنقضت ستة اشهر من آخر إجراء صحيح من إجراءات التقاضى . 

29- ندفع بإنقضاء الخصومة بمضي ثلاث سنوات . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 140 مرافعات ) .

مادة 140- فى جميع الأحوال تنقضي الخصومة بمضي سنتين على آخر إجراء صحيح فيها.

ومع ذلك لا يسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة على الطعن بطريقة النقض.

30- ندفع ببطلان الحكم لإشتراك أحد القضاة فى المداولة لم يسمع المرافعة . 

(لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 167 مرافعات ).

مادة 167- لا يجوز أن يشارك فى المداولة غير القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة وإلا كان الحكم باطلاً .

31 – ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات التي تمت دون إطلاع الخصم عليها وإستندت المحكمة فى حكمها إليها .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 168 مرافعات ).


مادة 168- لا يجوز للمحكمة أثناء المداولة أن تسمع أحد الخصوم أو وكيلة إلا بحضور خصمه أو أن تقبل أوراقاً أو مذكرات من أحد الخصوم دون إطلاع الخصم الأخر عليها وألا كان العمل باطلاً .

32 – ندفع ببطلان الحكم لعدم النطق به علانية . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 174 مرافعات ).

مادة 174- ينطق القاضى بالحكم بتلاوة منطوقة ، أو بتلاوة منطوقة مع أسبابه ، ويكون النطق به علانية و إلا كان الحكم باطلاً .

33 – ندفع ببطلان الحكم لعدم إشتماله على الأسباب التى بنى عليها . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 176 مرافعات ).

مادة 176- يجب أن تشتمل الأحكام على الأسباب التى بنيت عليها وإلا كانت باطلة.

34- ندفع بسقوط التظلم من أمر تقدير الرسوم للتظلم بعد الميعاد .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 190 مرافعات )

مادة 190- يجوز لكل من الخصوم أن يتظلم من الأمر المشار إليه فى المادة السابقة ويحصل التظلم أمام المحضر عند إعلان أمر التقدير أو بتقرير فى قلم كتاب المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم وذلك خلال ثمانية الأيام التالية لإعلان الأمر ، ويحدد المحضر أو قلم الكتاب على حسب الأحوال اليوم الذى ينظر فيه التظلم أمام المحكمة فى غرفة المشورة ويعلن الخصوم بذلك قبل اليوم المحدد بثلاثة أيام.
35- ندفع بسقوط الأمر الصادر على عريضة لتقديمه للتنفيذ بعد الميعاد . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 200 مرافعات )

مادة 200- يسقط الأمر الصادر على عريضة إذا لم يقدم التنفيذ خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدوره ولا يمنع هذا السقوط من إستصدار أمر جديد. 

36- ندفع بعدم قبول التظلم من الأمر للتظلم منه بعد الميعاد . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 206 مرافعات )

مادة 206- يجوز للمدين التظلم من الأمر خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إعلانه إلية ويحصل التظلم أمام محكمة المواد الجزئية أو أمام المحكمة الابتدائية حسب الأحوال وتراعى فيه الأوضاع المقررة لصحيفة إفتتاح الدعوى ويجب أن يكون التظلم مسبباً وإلا كان باطلاً ويبدأ ميعاد إستئناف الأمر إن كان قابلاً له من تاريخ فوات ميعاد التظلم منه أو من تاريخ إعتبار التظلم كأم لم يكن ويسقط الحق فى التظلم من الأمر إذا طعن فيه مباشرة بالإستناف 

37 ـ ندفع بإعتبار الحجز كأن لم يكن لعدم تقديم طلب الأداء بصحة إجراءات الحجز 
( لمخالفته نص المادة 210 مرافعات ) 

مادة 210 ـ إذا أراد الدائن في حكم المادة 210 حجز ما يكون لمدينة لدي الغير وفي الأحوال التي يجوز فيها للدائن استصدار أمر من القاضي بالحجز التحفظي يصدر أمر الحجز من القاضي المختص بإصدار الأمر بالأداء وذلك استثناء من أحكام المواد 275 ، 319 ، 327 . 

وعلي الدائن خلال ثمانية الأيام التالية لتوقيع الحجز أن يقدم طلب الداء وصحة إجراءات الحجز إلي القاضي المذكور وغلا اعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن . 

وفي حالة التظلم من أمر الحجز لسبب يتصل بأصل الحق يمتنع إصدار الأمر بالأداء وتحدد جلسة لنظر الدعوى وفقا للمادة 204 . 

38- ندفع بعدم قبول الإستناف لرفعه من غير ذى صفة .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 211 مرافعات ).

مادة 211- لا يجوز الطعن فى الأحكام إلا من المحكوم عليه ولا يجوز ممن قبل الحكم أو ممن قضى له بكل طلباته مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

39- ندفع بعدم قبول الإستناف لإستئناف الخصم الحكم التمهيدي الغير منهي للخصومة . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 212 مرافعات ).

مادة 212- لا يجوز الطعن فى الأحكام التى تصدر أثناء سير الدعوى ولا تنته بها الخصومة إلا بعد صدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها ، وذلك فيما عدا الأحكام القابلة للتنفيذ الجبري، والأحكام الصادرة بعدم الإختصاص والإحالة إلى المحكمة المختصة ، وفى الحالة الأخيرة يجب على المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى أن توفقها حتى يفصل فى الطعن
40-- ندفع بسقوط الإستناف شكلاً لرفعه بعد الميعاد . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 215 مرافعات ).

مادة 215- يترتب على عدم مراعاة مواعيد الطعن فى الأحكام سقوط الحق فى الطعن ، وتقضى المحكمة بالسقوط من تلقاء نفسها.

41- ندفع بعدم قبول الإستناف لرفعه بعد الميعاد . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 227 مرافعات )

مادة 227- ميعاد الإستناف أربعون يوما ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

ويكون الميعاد خمسة عشر يوما فى المواد المستعجلة أيا كانت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم.

ويكون الميعاد الإستناف ستين يوما بالنسبة للنائب العام أو من يقوم مقامه.

42- ندفع ببطلان صحيفة الإستناف لعدم إشتمالها على بيان الحكم المستأنف وتاريخه . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 230 مرافعات )

مادة 230- يرفع الإستناف بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة المرفوع إليه الإستناف وفقا للأوضاع المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويجب أن تشتمل الصحيفة على بيان الحكم المستأنف وتاريخه وأسباب الإستناف والطلبات وآلا كانت باطلة.

43 – ندفع بعدم قبول طلبات جديدة فى الإستناف . 

( أعمالا لنص المادتين 232 و 235 مرافعات )

مادة 232- الإستناف ينقل الدعوى بحالتها التى كانت عليها قبل صدور الحكم المستأنف بالنسبة لما رفع عنه الإستناف فقط .

مادة 235- لا تقبل الطلبات الجديدة فى الإستناف وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعد قبولها.ومع ذلك يجوز أن يضاف إلى الطلب الأصلي الأجور والفوائد والمرتبات وسائر الملحقات التى تستحق بعد تقديم الطلبات الختامية أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى وما يزيد من التعويضات بعد تقديم هذه الطلبات.

وكذلك يجوز مع بقاء موضوع الطلب الأصلي على حاله تغيير سببه والإضافة إليه.

44- ندفع بعدم قبول الإلتماس لرفعه بعد الميعاد . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 242 مرافعات 

مادة 242- ميعاد الإلتماس أربعون يوماً ولا يبدأ فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات الأربع الأول من المادة السابقة إلا من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش أو الذى أقر فيه بالتزوير فاعله أو حكم بثبوته أو الذى حكم فيه على شاهد الزور أو اليوم الذى ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة.


ويبدأ الميعاد فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة السابعة من اليوم الذى يعلن فيه الحكم إلى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلاً صحيحاً .

ويبدأ الميعاد فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الثامنة من اليوم الذى ظهر فيه الغش أو التواطؤ أو الإهمال الجسيم.

45- ندفع بعدم فبول النقض لرفعه بعد الميعاد . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 252 مرافعات )

مادة 252- ميعاد الطعن بطريق النقض ستون يوما.

ولا يسرى هذا الميعاد على الطعن الذى يرفعه النائب العام لمصلحة القانون وفقا لحكم المادة 250.

46- ندفع ببطلان الحجز لأنه تم الحجز على ما يلزم المدين وزوجه والمقيمين معه من فراش وثياب وما يلزم الغذاء لمدة شهر . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 305 مرافعات )


مادة 305- لا يجوز الحجز على ما يلزم المدين وزوجة وأقاربه وأصهاره على عمود النسب المقيمين معه فى معيشة واحدة من الفراش والثياب وكذلك ما يلزمهم من الغذاء لمدة شهر.

47- ندفع ببطلان الحجز لأنه تم على ما يلزم المدين من كتب ومهمات لمزاولة مهنته أو حرفته 

48- ندفع ببطلان الحجز لأنه تم على إناث الماشية اللازمة لانتفاع المدين . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 306 مرافعات )

مادة 306- لا يجوز الحجز على الأشياء الآتية إلا لإقتضاء ثمنها أو مصاريف صيانتها أو نفقة مقررة 

1- ما يلزم المدين من كتب وأدوات ومهمات لمزاولة مهنته أو حرفته بنفسه.

2- إناث الماشية اللازمة لانتفاع المدين فى معيشته هو وما يلزم لغذاء هذه الماشية لمدة شهر.

49- ندفع ببطلان الحجز على أكثر من ربع مرتب أو أجر المدين . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 309 مرافعات )


مادة 309- لا يجوز الحجز على الأجور والمرتبات إلا بمقدار الربع وعند التزاحم يخصص نصفه لوفاء دين النفقة المقررة والنصف الأخر لما عداه من الديون.

50- ندفع بسقوط محضر الحجز التحفظي على المنقول والأمر الصادر به لعدم إعلانه فى خلال الثمانية أيام 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 320 مرافعات )

مادة 320- يتبع فى الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات القواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى الفصل الأول من الباب الثالث من هذا الكتاب عدا ما تعلق منها بتحديد يوم البيع 

ويجب أن يعلن الحاجز إلى المحجوز عليه محضر الحجز والأمر الصادر به إذا لم يكن قد أعلن به من قبل وذلك خلال ثمانية أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ توقيعه وإلا أعتبر كأن لم يكن.

وفى الأحوال التى يكون فيها الحجز بأمر من قاضى التنفيذ يجب على الحاجز خلال الثمانية أيام المشار إليها فى الفقرة السابقة أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا أعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن.

51 – ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى ثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز لرفعها بعد الميعاد القانوني .

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 333 مرافعات )

مادة 333- فى الأحوال التى يكون فيها الحجز بأمر من قاضى التنفيذ يجب على الحاجز خلال ثمانية أيام المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة أن يرفع أمام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وإلا أعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن.

وإذا كانت دعوى الدين مرفوعة من قبل أمام محكمة أخرى قدمت دعوى صحة الحجز إلى نفس المحكمة لتنظر فيهما معا.


52- ندفع ببطلان الحجز على الثمار والمزروعات لأنه تم قبل نضجها بخمسة وأربعين يوما . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 354 مرافعات )

مادة 354- لا يجوز حجز الثمار المتصلة ولا المزروعات القائمة قبل نضجها بأكثر من خمسة وأربعين يوما.

ويجب أن يبين فى المحضر بالدقة موضع الأرض وإسم الحوض ورقم القطعة ومساحتها وحدودها ونوع المزروعات أو نوع الأشجار وعددها وما ينتظر أن يحصد أو يجنى أو ينتج منها وقيمته على وجه التقريب

53- ندفع ببطلان محضر الحجز لأنه تم فى عدم حضور المدين وفى غيبته ولم يعلن بالمحضر فى اليوم التالى لتوقيع الحجز . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 362 مرافعات )

مادة 362- إذا حصل الحجز بحضور المدين أو فى موطنه تسلم له صورة من المحضر على الوجه المبين فى المادة 10 فإن كان الحجز قد حصل فى غير موطنه وفى غيبته وجب إعلانه بالمحضر فى اليوم التالى على الأكثر.


54- ندفع بإعتبار الحجز كأن لم يكن لعدم إتمام البيع خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ توقيعه . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 375 مرافعات )

مادة 375- يعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن إذا لم يتم البيع خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ توقيعه إلا إذا كان البيع قد وقف بإتفاق الخصوم أو بحكم المحكمة أو بمقتضى القانون. ومع ذلك لا يجوز الإتفاق على تأجيل البيع لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإتفاق.

ولقاضي التنفيذ عند الإقتضاء أن يأمر بمد الميعاد لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر.

55- نطلب الإستمرار فى التنفيذ لعدم إشتمال صحيفة دعوى الإسترداد على بيان واف لأدلة الملكية وعدم تقديم مستندات الملكية عند إيداع الصحيفة قلم الكتاب . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 394 مرافعات ) 

مادة 394- يجب أن ترفع دعوى الإسترداد على الدائن الحاجز والمحجوز عليه والحاجزين المتدخلين وأن تشتمل صحيفتها على بيان واف لأدلة الملكية ويجب على المدعى أن يودع عند تقديم الصحيفة لقلم الكتاب ما لديه من المستندات وإلا وجب الحكم بناء على طلب الحاجز بالإستمرار فى التنفيذ دون إنتظار الفصل في الدعوى ولا يجوز الطعن في هذا الحكم.

منقول للأمانة والإفادة[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
[align=center]
*الدفوع في قانون الإثبات 

*************

1- ندفع بعدم قبول الوقائع المراد إثباتها لعدم تعلقها بالدعوى وغير منتجة فيها وغير جائز قبولها 

عملا بنص المادة (2) إثبات 

مادة 2- يجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد إثباتها متعلقة بالدعوى ومنتجة فيها وجائز قبولها.

2- ندفع ببطلان الإجراءات المترتبة على منطوق الحكم بإحالة الدعوى للتحقيق لعدم حضور الخصم جلسة النطق به ولعدم إعلانه به وكذلك بطلان الأوامر الصادرة بتعين تاريخ أجراء الإثبات 

عملا بنص المادة (5) أثبات. 
مادة 5- الأحكام الصادرة بإجراءات الإثبات لا يلزم تسبيبها، ما لم تتضمن قضاء قطعيا.


ويجب إعلان الأوامر الصادرة بتعين تاريخ إجراء الإثبات وإلا كان العمل باطلاً , ويكون الإعلان بناء على طلب قلم الكتاب بميعاد يومين.

3- ندفع بعدم قبول الطعن بإنكار الخط أو الإمضاء أو بصمة الإصبع لورد ذلك على محرر رسمي .

عملا بنص المادة (29) أثبات .
مادة 29- إنكار الخط أو الختم أو الإمضاء أو بصمة الإصبع يرد على المحررات غير الرسمية أما إدعاء التزوير فيرد على جميع المحررات الرسمية وغيرالرسمية.

4- ندفع ببطلان الإدعاء بالتزوير لعدم التقرير به فى قلم الكتاب ولعدم بيان مواضع التزوير فى التقرير 

كما ندفع بعدم قبول الطعن بالتزوير لعدم إعلان شواهد التزوير فى خلال ثمانية أيام . 


. عملا بنص المادة (49)أثبات. 
مادة 49- يكون الادعاء بالتزوير فى أي حالة تكون عليها الدعوى بتقرير فى قلم الكتاب، وتبين فى هذا التقرير كل مواضع التزوير المدعى بها وإلا كان باطلاً . 

ويجب أن يعلن مدعى التزوير خصمه فى الثمانية الأيام التالية للتقرير بمذكرة يبين فيها شواهد التزوير وإجراءات التحقيق التي يطلب إثباته بها، وإلا جاز الحكم بسقوط إدعائه 

5- ندفع بعدم قبول الإثبات بشهادة الشهود لأن قيمة التصرف القانوني تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه . عملا بنص المادة( 60 ) أثبات . 
مادة 60- فى غير المواد التجارية إذا كان التصرف القانوني تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة جنيه أو كان غير محدد القيمة ، فلا تجوز شهادة الشهود فى إثبات وجوده أو إنقضاؤه ما لم يوجد إتفاق أو نص يقضى بغير ذلك .
ويقدر الإلتزام باعتبار قيمته وقت صدور التصرف ويجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود إذا كانت زيادة الالتزام على خمسمائة جنيه لم تأتى إلا من ضم الفوائد والملحقات إلى الأصل .

6- ندفع ببطلان الإثبات بشهادة الشهود لمخالفة ذلك لدليل كتابي .

عملا بنص المادة (61) أثبات .
مادة 61- لا يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود ولو لم تزد القيمة على خمسمائة جنيها 

(أ) فيما يخالف أو يجاوز ما إشتمل عليه دليل كتابي 

(ب) إذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي أو جزء من حق لا يجوز إثباته إلا بالكتابة 

إذا طلب أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة جنيها ثم عدل من طلبه إلى ما لا يزيد على هذه القيمة

7- ندفع ببطلان شهادة الشاهد نظرا لعدم بلوغه سن خمسة عشر سنة 

. عملا بنص المادة (64) أثبات .
مادة 64- لا يكون أهلاً للشهادة من لم يبلغ سنة خمس عشرة سنه على أنه يجوز أن تسمع أقوال من لم يبلغ هذه السن بغير يمين على سبيل الإستدلال.


8- ندفع ببطلان شهادة الشاهد نظراً لكونه كان زوجا للخصم 

. عملا بنص المادة (67) أثبات 
مادة 67- لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يفشى بغير رضاء الآخر ما أبلغه إليه أثناء الزوجية ولو بعد إنفصالهما إلا فى حالة رفع دعوى من أحدهما على الأخر أو إقامة دعوى على أحدهما بسبب جناية أو جنحة وقعت منه على الأخر.

9- ندفع بعدم قبول طلب سماع شهود لإنقضاء ميعاد التحقيق .

عملا بنص المادة (75) أثبات 

مادة 75- لا يجوز بعد إنقضاء ميعاد التحقيق سماع شهود بناء على طلب لخصوم.

10- ندفع بعدم قبول دليل ينقض حجية الحكم الذي حاز حجية قوة الأمر المقضي .

عملا بنص المادة ( 101 ) أثبات .
مادة 101- الأحكام التي حازت قوة الأمر المقضي تكون حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الحقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه الحجية ولكن لتلك ألأحكام هذه الحجية إلا فى نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتتعلق بذات الحق محلاً وسببا.

وتقضى المحكمة بهذه الحجية من تلقاء نفسها.

11- ندفع ببطلان إجراءات المعاينة التي تمت بمعرفة المحكمة لعدم إثبات هذه الأعمال المتعلقة بالمعاينة محضر رسمي .

عملا بنص المادة (131) أثبات . 
مادة 131- للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أن تقرر الإنتقال لمعاينة المتنازع فيه أو أن تندب أحد قضاتها لذلك.

وتحرر المحكمة أو القاضي محضراً تبين فيه جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بالمعاينة وإلا كان العمل باطلاً .

12- ندفع ببطلان تقرير الخبير نظراً لأن الخبير المنتدب غير مقيد بالجدول ولم يحلف اليمين أمام القاضي 
عملا بنص المادة (139) أثبات .
مادة 139- إذا كان الخبير غير مقيد إسمه فى الجدول وجب أن يحلف أمام قاضى الأمور الوقتية وبغير ضرورة لحضور الخصوم يمينا أن يؤدى عمله بالصدق والأمانة وإلا كان العمل باطلاً .

13- ندفع بعدم قبول رد الخبير لعدم توافر شروط الرد فى حقه الواردة بنص المادة 141 أثبات .

عملا بنص المادة (141) أثبات .
مادة 141- يجوز رد الخبير :-

( أ ) إذا كان قريبا أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم إلى الدرجة الرابعة أو كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم فى الدعوى أو مع زوجته ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت من الخصم أو زوجته بعد تعين الخبير بقصد رده .

( ب ) إذا كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم فى أعماله الخاصة أو وصيا عليه أو قيماً

أو مظنونة وراثته له بعد موته أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة بوصى أحد الخصوم أو بالقيم عليه أو بأحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة المختصة أو بأحد مديرها كان لهذا العضو أو المدير مصلحة شخصية فى الدعوى .


(جـ) إذا كان له أو لزوجته أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره على عمود النسب أو لن يكون هو وكيلاً عنه أو وصياً أو قيماً عليه مصلحة فى الدعوى القائمة.

(د) إذا كان يعمل عند أحد الخصوم أو كان قد إعتاد مؤاكلة أحدهم أو مساكنته أو كان قد تلقى منه هدية أو كانت عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته أداء مأموريته بغير تحيز.
- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لأنه لم يقصد من استعمال الحق سوى الأضرار بالمدعى عليه .

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (5 ) مدنى 

مـادة 5: يكون استعمال الحق غير المشروع فى الأحوال الآتية:

(أ) إذا لم يقصد به سوى الأضرار بالغير.

(ب): إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمى تحقيقها قليلة الأهمية بحيث لا تتناسب البتة مع ما يصيب الغير من ضرر بسببها.

(جـ) إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمى إلى تحقيقها غير مشروعة . 

2- ندفع ببطلان التعاقد لان التعاقد كان قد تم مع الشخص نفسه لحساب الغير دون ترخيص من الغير بذلك . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 108 ) مدنى .

مـادة 108: لا يجوز لشخص أن يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم من ينوب عنه سواء أكان التعاقد لحسابه هو أم لحساب شخص أخر دون ترخيص من الأصيل على أنه يجوز للأصيل فى هذه الحالة أن يجيز التعاقد كل هذا مع مراعاة ما يخالفه مما يقضى به القانون أو قواعد التجارة.


3- ندفع ببطلان التصرف فى المال لكون المتصرف صغير وغير مميز وتصرفاته ضارة ضررا محضا لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 110 , 111 ) مدنى .

مـادة 110: ليس للصغير غير المميز حق التصرف فى ماله، وتكون جميع تصرفاته باطلة.

مـادة 111: (1) إذا كان الصبي مميزا كانت تصرفاته فى ماله صحيحة متى كانت نافعة نفعا محضا وباطلة متى كانت ضارة ضررا محضا.

(2) أما التصرفات المالية الدائرة بين النفع والضرر فتكون قابلة للإبطال لمصلحة القاصر ويزول حق التمسك بالأبطال إذا أجاز القاصر التصرف بعد بلوغه سن الرشد أو إذا صدرت الإجازة من وليه أو من المحكمة بحسب الأحوال وفقا للقانون. 

4- ندفع ببطلان تصرف المجنون والمعتوه لأن التصرف صدر بعد تسجيل قرار الحجر . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 114 ) مدنى .


مـادة 114: (1) يقع باطلا تصرف المجنون والمعتوه إذا صدر التصرف بعد تسجيل قرار الحجر.

(2) أما إذا صدر التصرف قبل تسجيل قرار الحجر فلا يكون باطلا إلا إذا كانت حالة الجنون أو العته شائعة وقت التعاقد. أو كان الطرف الأخر على بينه منها.

5- ندفع ببطلان العقد للتدليس . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (125) مدنى 

مـادة 125: (1) يجوز إبطال العقد للتدليس إذا كانت الحيل التي لجأ إليها أحد المتعاقدين، أو نائب عنه، من الجسامة بحيث لولاها ما أبرم الطرف الثاني العقد.

(2) ويعتبر تدليسا السكوت عمدا عن واقعة أو ملابسة، إذا ثبت أن المدلس عليه ما كان ليبرم العقد لو علم بتلك الواقعة أو هذه الملابسات . 

6- ندفع ببطلان العقد للإكراه . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 127 ) مدنى . 

مـادة 127: (1) يجوز إبطال العقد للإكراه إذا تعاقد شخص تحت سلطان رهبة بعثها المتعاقد الأخر فى نفسه دون حق، وكانت قائمة على أساس.

(2) وتكون الرهبة قائمة على أساس إذا كانت ظروف الحال تصور للطرف الذي يدعيها أن خطرا جسيما محدقا يهدده هو أو غير فى النفس أو الجسم أو الشرف أو أمال.

(3) ويراعى فى تقدير الإكراه جنس من وقع عليه الإكراه وسنه وحالته الاجتماعية والصحية وكل ظرف أخر من شانه أن يؤثر فى جسامة الإكراه. 
7- ندفع ببطلان العقد للغبن لاستغلال طيش المتعاقد . 

8- ندفع ببطلان دعوى الغبن لرفعها بعد الميعاد . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 129 ) مدنى .

مـادة 129: (1) إذا كانت التزامات أحد المتعاقدين لا تتعادل ألبته مع ما حصل عليه هذا المتعاقد من فائدة بموجب العقد أو مع التزامات المتعاقد الأخر وتبين أن المتعاقد المغبون لم يبرم العقد إلا لأن المتعاقد الأخر قد استغل فيه طيشا بينا أو هوى جامحا، جاز للقاضي بناء على طلب المتعاقد المغبون أن يبطل العقد أو ينقص التزامات هذا المتعاقد.

(2) ويجب أن ترفع الدعوى بذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ العقد، وإلا كانت غير مقبولة.

(3) ويجوز فى عقود المعاوضة أن يتوقى الطرف الأخر دعوى الإبطال، إذا عرض ما يراه القاضي كافيا لرفع الغبن.

9- ندفع ببطلان التعامل فى تركة إنسان لأنه على قيد الحياة . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 131 /2 ) مدنى .

مـادة 131: (1) يجوز أن يكون محل الالتزام شيئا مستقبلا.

(2) غير أن التعامل فى تركة إنسان على قيد الحياة باطل، ولو كان برضاه إلا فى الأحوال التي نص عليها فى القانون.

10- ندفع ببطلان الالتزام لأنه مستحيلا . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (132 ) مدنى 

مـادة 132: إذا كان محل الالتزام مستحيلا فى ذاته كان العقد باطلا. 


11- ندفع ببطلان الالتزام لأنه غير معين . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (133 ) مدنى
مـادة 133: (1) إذا لم يكن محل الالتزام معينا بذاته وجب أن يكون معينا بنوعه ومقداره وإلا كان العقد باطلا (2) ويكفى أن يكون المحل معينا بنوعه فقط إذا تضمن العقد ما يستطاع به تعيين مقداره. وإذا لم يتفق المتعاقدان على درجة الشيء من حيث جودته ولم يمكن استخلاص ذلك من العرف أو من أي ظرف أخر، التزم المدين بأن يسلم شيئا من صنف متوسط. 

12- ندفع ببطلان العقد لأنه مخالف للنظام العام والآداب . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (135 ) مدنى

مـادة 135: إذا كان محل الالتزام مخالفا للنظام العام أو الآداب كان العقد باطلا. 

13- ندفع ببطلان التمسك بسقوط الحق فى إبطال العقد للانقضاء بمرور ثلاث سنوات . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 140 ) مدنى .

مـادة 140: (1) يسقط الحق فى إبطال العقد إذا لم يتمسك صاحبه خلال ثلاث سنوات.

(2) ويبدأ سريان هذه المدة فى حالة نقص الأهلية من اليوم الذي يزول فيه هذا السبب وفى حالة الغلط أو التدليس من اليوم الذي ينكشف فيه وفى حالة الإكراه من يوم انقطاعه وفى كل حال لا يجوز التمسك بحق الإبطال لغلط أو تدليس أو إكراه إذا انقضت خمس عشرة سنة من وقت تمام العقد. 


14- ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى التعويض لرفعها بعد الميعاد .أو لسقوطها بالتقادم . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 172 ) مدنى 

مـادة 172: (1) تسقط بالتقادم دعوى التعويض الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه المضرور بحدوث الضرر وبالشخص المسئول عنه وتسقط هذه الدعوى فى كل حال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من يوم وقوع العمل غير المشروع.

(2) على أنه إذا كانت هذه الدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة وكانت الدعوى الجنائية لم تسقط بعد انقضاء المواعيد المذكورة فى الفقرة السابقة فإن دعوى التعويض لا تسقط إلا بسقوط الدعوى الجنائية.

15- ندفع بسقوط دعوى التعويض عن الإثراء بلا سبب لرفعها بعد الميعاد القانوني 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة . 180 ) مدنى .

مـادة 180: تسقط دعوى التعويض عن الإثراء بلا سبب بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من لحقته الخسارة بحقه فى التعويض، وتسقط الدعوى، كذلك فى جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق دفع غير المستحق . 


16- ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق لرفعها بعد الميعاد . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 187 ) مدنى .

مـادة 187: تسقط دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من دفع غير المستحق بحقه فى الاسترداد، وتسقط الدعوى كذلك فى جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق. 

17- ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى المطالبة بالحق الناشىء عن الفضالة لرفعها بعد الميعاد لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 197 ) مدنى .

مـادة 197: تسقط الدعوى الناشئة عن الفضالة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه كل طرف بحق، وتسقط كذلك فى جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق.

18- ندفع بعدم قبول الالتزام لتعليقه على شرط غير ممكن أو مخالف للآداب العامة . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 266, 276 ) مدنى .

مـادة 266: (1) لا يكون لالتزام قائما إذا علق على شرط غير ممكن أو على شرط للآداب أو النظام العام، هذا إذا كان الشرط واقفا، أما إذا كان فاسخا فهو نفسه الذي يعتبر غير قائم.

(2) ومع ذلك لا يقوم الالتزام الذي علق على شرط فاسخ مخالف للآداب أو النظام العام، إذا كان هذا الشرط هو السبب الدافع للالتزام.


مـادة 267: لا يكون الالتزام قائما إذا علق على شرط واقف يجعل وجود الالتزام متوقفا على محض إرادة الملتزم.

19- ندفع بانقضاء الالتزام بانقضاء خمس عشر سنة أو الدفع بسقوط الالتزام بمضي المدة . 

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 374 مدنى )

مـادة 374: يتقادم الالتزام بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة فيما عدا الحالات التي ورد عنها نص في القانون وفيما عدا الإستثنناءات التالية.

20- ندفع بانقضاء الحق بالتقادم الخمس لأنه من الحقوق الدورية المتجددة . أو ندفع بسقوط الحق بالتقادم المسقط .( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 375 مدنى )

مـادة 375: (1) يتقادم بخمس سنوات كل حق دوري متجدد ولو أقر به المدين كأجرة المباني والأراضي الزراعية ومقابل الحكر، وكالفوائد والإيرادات المترتبة والمهايا والأجور والمعاشات.

(2) لا يسقط الريع المستحق في ذمة الحائز سيء النية، ولا الريع الواجب على ناظر الوقف أداؤه للمستحقين إلا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة.

21- ندفع بانقضاء الحق بالتقادم الخمس لأنه من الحقوق الأطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين. 

أو ندفع بسقوط الحق بالتقادم المسقط

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 376 مدنى )

مـادة 376: تتقادم بخمس سنوات حقوق الأطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين والخبراء ووكلاء التفليسة والسماسرة والأساتذة والمعلمين، على أن تكون هذه الحقوق واجبة لهم جزاء عما أدوه من عمل من أعمال مهنتهم وما تكبده من مصروفات.


22- ندفع بانقضاء الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة بالتقادم الثلاثي .أو ندفع بسقوط الحق بالتقادم المسقط

( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 377 مدنى )
*[/align]
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify][align=center]
مـادة 377: (1) تتقادم بثلاث سنوات الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة ويبدأ سريان التقادم في الضرائب والرسوم السنوية من نهاية السنة التي تستحق عنها، وفى الرسوم المستحقة عن الأوراق القضائية من تاريخ انتهاء المرافعة في الدعوى التي حررت في شانها هذه الأوراق أو من تاريخ تحريرها إذا لم تحصل مرافعة.

(2) ويتقادم بثلاث سنوات أيضا الحق في مطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التي دفعت بغير حق، ويبدأ سريان التقادم من يوم دفعها.

(3) ولا تخل الأحكام السابقة بأحكام اما ورد بنصوص الواردة في القوانين الخاصة.

23- ندفع بانقضاء حقوق التجار والصناع والعمال وما ورد بنص المادة 378 مدنى . أو ندفع بسقوط الحق بالتقادم المسقط بمضي سنة .( لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة 378, 387 مدنى )

مـادة 378: (1) تتقادم سنة واحدة الحقوق الآتية:

(أ) حقوق التجار والصناع عن أشياء وردوها لأشخاص لا يتجرون في هذه الأشياء وحقوق أصحاب الفنادق والمطاعم عن أجر الإقامة وثمن الطعام وكل ما صرفوه لحساب عملائهم.

(ب) حقوق العمال والخدم والأجراء من أجور يومية وغير يومية ومن ثمن ما قاموا به من توريدات.

(2) ويجب على من يتمسك بأن الحق قد تقادم سنة أن يحلف اليمين على انه أدى الدين فعلا وهذه اليمين يوجهها القاضي من تلقاء نفسه ويوجه إلى ورثة المدين أو أوصيائهم أن كانوا قصرا، بأنهم لا يعلمون بوجود الدين أو يعلمون بحصول الوفاء.


مـادة 387: (1) لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضى بالتقادم من تلقاء نفسها، بل يجب أن يكون ذلك بناء على طلب المدين أو بناء على طلب دائنيه أو أي شخص له مصلحة فيه ولو لم يتمسك به المدين.

(2) ويجوز التمسك بالتقادم فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ولو أمام المحكمة الإستئنافية.

24- ندفع بسقوط المطالبة بتكملة الثمن بسبب الغبن بالتقادم المسقط بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 387 ) مدنى .

مـادة 426: (1) تسقط بالتقادم دعوى تكملة الثمن بسبب الغبن إذا انقضت ثلاث سنوات من وقت توافر الأهلية أو من اليوم الذي يموت فيه صاحب العقار المبيع.

(2) ولا تلحق هذه الدعوى ضررا بالغير حسن النية إذا كسب حقا عينيا على العقار المبيع.

25- ندفع بسقوط الحق فى طلب إنقاص الثمن أو تكملة الثمن بالتقادم بمرور سنة من التسليم الفعلي . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 434 ) مدنى .

مـادة 434: إذا وجد فى المبيع عجز أو زيادة فان حق المشترى فى طلب إنقاص الثمن أو فى طلب فسخ العقد وحق البائع فى طلب تكملة الثمن يسقط كل منهما بالتقادم إذا انتقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع تسليما فعليا.


26- ندفع بسقوط دعوى الضمان بالتقادم لرفعها بعد الميعاد .

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 452 ) مدنى 

مـادة 452: (1) تسقط بالتقادم دعوى الضمان إذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع ولو لم يكشف المشترى العيب إلا بعد ذلك ما لم يقبل البائع أن يلتزم بالضمان لمدة أطول.

(2) على أنه لا يجوز للبائع أن يتمسك بالسنة لتمام التقادم إذا اثبت به تعمد إخفاء العيب غشا منه.

27- ندفع ببطلان البيع لاحتفاظ البائع بحق استرداد البيع . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (456 ) مدنى .

مـادة 465: إذا احتفظ البائع عند البيع بحق استرداد المبيع خلال مدة معينه وقع البيع باطلا. 

28- ندفع ببطلان بيع ملك الغير . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 466 ) مدنى . 

مـادة 466: (1) إذا باع شخص شيئا معينا بالذات وهو لا يملكه، جاز للمشترى أن يطلب إبطال البيع ويكون الأمر كذلك ولو وقع البيع على عقار، سجل العقد أو لم يسجل. 

(2) وفى كل حال لا يسرى هذا البيع فى حق المالك للعين المبيعة ولو أجاز المشترى العقد.


29- ندفع ببطلان البيع فى مرض الموت لوارث لتجاوزه ثلث التركة . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (477 /2 ) مدنى مـادة 477: (1) إذا باع المريض مرض الموت لوارث أو لغير وارث بثمن يقل عن قيمة المبيع وقت الموت فإن البيع يسرى فى حق الورثة إذا كانت زيادة قيمة المبيع على الثمن لا تجاوز ثلث التركة داخلا فيها المبيع ذاته.

(2) أما إذا كانت هذه الزيادة تجاوز ثلث التركة فإن البيع فيما يجاوز الثلث لا يسرى فى حق الورثة إلا إذا أقروه أو رد المشترى للتركة ما يفي بتكملة الثلثين.

(3) ويسرى على بيع المريض مرض الموت أحكام المادة 916.

30- ندفع ببطلان الهبة لعدم إبرامها بموجب ورقة رسمية .

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 488 ) مدنى . 

مـادة 488: (1) تكون الهبة بورقة رسمية، وإلا وقعت باطلة ما لم تقم ستار عقد أخر.

(2) ومع ذلك يجوز فى المنقول أن تتم الهبة بالقبض، دون حاجة إلى ورقة رسمية. 


31- ندفع بعدم أثبات الصلح بشهادة الشهود أو بالقرائن . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 552 ) مدنى .مـادة 552: لا يثبت الصلح إلا بالكتابة أو بمحضر رسمي. 

32- ندفع بعدم جواز الطعن فى الصلح بسبب غلط فى القانون . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (556 ) مدنى .

مـادة 556: لا يجوز الطعن فى الصلح بسبب غلط فى القانون. 

33- ندفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (563) مدنى .مـادة 563: إذا عقد الإيجار دون اتفاق على مدة أو عقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر إثبات المدة المدعاة، أو أعتبر الإيجار منعقدا للفقرة المعينة لدفع الأجرة، وينتهي بانقضاء هذه الفترة بناء على طلب أحد المتعاقدين إذا هو نبه على المتعاقد الأخر بالإخلاء فى المواعيد الآتى بيانها:

(أ) فى الأراضي الزراعية والأراضي البور إذا كانت المدة المعينة لدفع الأجرة ستة أشهر أو أكثر. يكون التنبيه قبل انتهائها بثلاثة أشهر، فإذا كانت المدة أقل من ذلك، وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير، كل هذا مع مراعاة حق المستأجر فى الحصول وفقا للعرف.


(ب) فى المنازل والحوانيت والمكاتب والمتاجر والمصانع والمخازن وما إلى ذلك إذا كانت الفترة لدفع الأجرة أربعة أشهر أو أكثر وجب التنبيه قبل انتهائها بشهرين، فإذا كانت الفترة أقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير.

(جـ) فى المسكن والغرف المؤثثة وفى أي شىء غير ما تقدم إذا كانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة شهرين أو أكثر، وجب التنبيه قبل نهايتها بشهر فإذا كانت أقل من ذلك، وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير.

34- ندفع ببطلان الاتفاق على شروط إعفاء المهندس المعماري والمقاول من الضمان .

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 653) مدنى .

مـادة 653: يكون باطلا كل شرط يقصد به إعفاء المهندس المعماري والمقاول من الضمان أو الحد منه. 

35- ندفع بسقوط دعوى الضمان بمضي المدة بالتقادم المسقط . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 654 ) مدنى 

مـادة 654: تسقط دعاوى الضمان المتقدمة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من وقت حصول التهدم أو انكشاف العيب. 

36- ندفع بعدم جواز التنفيذ على أعيان التركة لدائني التركة العاديين لعدم التأشير بديونهم وفقا لأحكام القانون . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 614 9 مدنى . مـادة 914: إذا لم تكن التركة قد صفيت وفقا لأحكام اما ورد بنصوص السابقة، جاز لدائني التركة العاديين أن ينفذوا بحقوقهم أو بما أوصى به لهم عل عقارات التركة التي حصل التصرف فيها، أو التي رتبت عليها حقوق عينية لصالح الغير إذا أشروا بديونهم وفقا لأحكام القانون. 


37- ندفع بعدم جواز الأخذ بالشفعة لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 939 ) مدنى .

مـادة 939: (1) لا يجوز الآخذ بالشفعة:

(أ) إذا حصل البيع بالمزاد العلني وفقا لإجراءات رسمها القانون.

(ب) إذا وقع البيع بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الزوجين أو بين الأقارب لغاية الدرجة الرابعة أو بين الأصهار لغاية الدرجة الثانية.

(جـ) إذا كان العقار قد بيع ليجعل محل عبادة أو ليلحق بمحل عبادة.

(2) ولا يجوز للوقف أن يأخذ بالشفعة. 

38- ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى الشفعة لعدم إعلان البائع والمشترى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الإنذار الرسمي الذي يوجهه إليه البائع أو المشترى بالرغبة فى الأخذ بالشفعة أو الدفع بسقوط الحق فى الأخذ بالشفعة لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (940 ) مدنى 


مـادة 940: على من يرد الآخذ بالشفعة أن يعلن رغبته فيها إلى كل من البائع والمشترى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الإنذار الرسمي الذي يوجهه إليه البائع أو المشترى وإلا سقط حقه، ويزاد على تلك المدة ميعاد المسافة إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك.

39- ندفع ببطلان الإنذار الرسمي أو إنذار التنبيه للأخذ بالشفعة للتجهيل . 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (941) مدنى . 

مـادة 941: يشمل الإنذار الرسمي المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة على البيانات الآتية وإلا كان باطلا.

(أ) بيان العقار الجائز أخذه بالشفعة بيانا كافيا.

(ب) بيان والمصروفات الرسمية وشروط البيع واسم كل من البائع والمشترى وصناعته وموطنه.

40- ندفع ببطلان إعلان الرغبة فى الأخذ بالشفعة لعدم تسجيله . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (942) مدنى 

41- ندفع بسقوط الحق فى الأخذ بالشفعة لعدم إيداع الثمن الحقيقي خلال 30 يوما خزينة المحكمة 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (942/2) مدنى 


مـادة 942: (1) إعلان الرغبة بالأخذ بالشفعة يجب أن يكون رسميا وإلا كان باطلا، ولا يكون هذا الإعلان حجة على الغير إلا إذا سجل.

(2) وخلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ هذا الإعلان يجب أن يودع خزانة المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار كل الثمن الحقيقي الذي حصل به البيع مع مراعاة أن يكون هذا الإيداع قبل رفع الدعوى بالشفعة فإن لم يتم الإيداع فى هذا الميعاد وعلى الوجه المتقدم سقط حق الأخذ بالشفعة. 

42- ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى الشفعة لرفعها بعد الميعاد . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة (942) مدنى.

مـادة 943: ترفع دعوى الشفعة على البائع والمشترى أمام المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار وتقيد بالجدول ويكون كل ذلك فى ميعاد ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الإعلان المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة وإلا سقط الحق فيها ويحكم فى الدعوى على وجه السرعة. 


مـادة 942: (1) إعلان الرغبة بالأخذ بالشفعة يجب أن يكون رسميا وإلا كان باطلا، ولا يكون هذا الإعلان حجة على الغير إلا إذا سجل.

(2) وخلال ثلاثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ هذا الإعلان يجب أن يودع خزانة المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار كل الثمن الحقيقي الذي حصل به البيع مع مراعاة أن يكون هذا الإيداع قبل رفع الدعوى بالشفعة فإن لم يتم الإيداع فى هذا الميعاد وعلى الوجه المتقدم سقط حق الأخذ بالشفعة. 

43- ندفع بسقوط الحق فى الأخذ بالشفعة . عمالا بنص المادة(948) مدنى .

مـادة 948: يسقط الحق فى الآخذ بالشفعة فى الأحوال الآتية :

(أ) إذا نزل الشفيع عن حقه فى الأخذ بالشفعة ولو قبل البيع .

(ب) إذا انتقضت أربعة أشهر من يوم تسجيل عقد البيع .

(جـ) فى الأحوال التي نص عليها القانون . 

44- ندفع بانقضاء الحيازة لوجود مانع استمر سنة كاملة . عملا بنص المادة (958/2) مدنى 
مـادة 957: (1) لا تنقضي الحيازة إذا حال دون مباشرة السيطرة الفعلية على الحق مانع وقتي


(2) ولكن الحيازة تنقضي إذا استمر هذا المانع سنة كاملة ، وكان ناشئا من حيازة جديدة وقعت رغم إرادة الحائز أو دون علمه .

وتحسب السنة ابتدأ من الوقت الذي بدأت فيه الحيازة الجديدة ، إذا بدأت علنا ، أو من وقت علم الحائز الأول بها

45- ندفع ببطلان دعوى استرداد الحيازة لرفعها بعد الميعاد . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 958) مدنى 

مـادة 958: (1) لحائز العقار إذا فقد الحيازة أن يطلب خلال السنة التالية لفقدها ردها إليه وإذا كان فقد الحيازة خفية بدأ سريان السنة من وقت أن ينكشف ذلك .

(2) ويجوز أيضا أن يسترد الحيازة من كان حائزا بالنيابة عن غيره .


46- ندفع ببطلان دعوى استرداد الحيازة لرفعها من شخص لم تنقضي على حيازته سنة كاملة بعد الميعاد . لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 959) مدنى 

مـادة 959: (1) إذا لم يكن من فقد الحيازة قد انقضت على حيازته سنة وقت فقدها فلا يجوز أن يسترد الحيازة إلا من شخص لا يستند إلى حيازة أحق بالتفضيل ، هى الحيازة التي تقوم على سند قانوني فإذا لم يكن لدى أي من الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم كانت الحيازة الأحق هى الأسبق فى التاريخ .

(2) أما إذا كان فقد الحيازة بالقوة فللحائز فى جميع الأحوال أن يسترد خلال السنة التالية حيازته من المتعدى 


47- ندفع بعدم قبول دعوى منع التعرض له فى الحيازة لرفعها بعد الميعاد 

لمخالفة ما ورد بنص المادة ( 961) مدنى 

مـادة 961: من حاز عقارا واستمر حائزا له سنة كاملة ثم وقع له تعرض فى حيازته جاز أن يرفع خلال السنة التالية دعوى بمنع هذا التعرض .

منقول للأمانة والإفادة[/align]
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بالطبع يتطلب الاعتداد بالتسجيلات التليفونية كدليل اثبات فى دعاوى بعينها مثل دعاوى السب والقذف التى تكون أداتها هى الهاتف اذنا قضائيا ... 
حيث أن البداية فيه كما نعلم هى وضع الهاتف تحت المراقبة وبالطبع يتطلب هذا اذنا بذلك ومن ثم يعتد بعدها بنتائج هذا الاجراء من تسجيلات وأرقام تليفونات ونحوهما... 
الا أنه مع كون الهاتف المتلقى عليه ركن الجريمة المادى فى جريمة مثل السب والقذف هو هاتف المجنى عليهم ذاته .. 
وبقيام المجنى عليه بتسجيل وقائع السب والقذف هذه وتقديمها محتجا بها كدليل اثبات أمام المحكمة .. 
فإن محكمة النقض اعتبرت هذا دليلا دون حاجة الى الحصول على اذن قضائى مسبق.. 
وفى ظنى أنه منحى مستغرب بداية...ومحمود نهاية 
فما خصوصية الواقعة وفى العادة فإن التليفون المستخدم بالطبع فى واقعة السب والقذف هو دائما تليفون المجنى عليه .. 
وبالتالى فلقد استثنت المحكمة هذه الجريمة - جريمة السب والقذف عن طريق الهاتف - من الحصول على اذن قضائى مسبق . 
وتركت الاذن لقضايا أخرى تليق برتابته واجراءاته مثل قضايا الرشوة مثلا 

ولا شك أخيرا أنه منحى ً محمود 
من جهة مسايرته لعصر الهواتف المحمولة والانترنت وغيرها وبالتالى يمكن بسهولة تامة القياس على ذلك فى جرائم السب والقذف عبرهما وسد نقص تشريعى وليد . 

كى نفهم أكثر اليكم الحكم بنصه 





ب
اسم الشعب 
محكمة النقض 
الدائرة الجنائية 
الخميس (أ) 
المؤلفة برئاسة السيد المستشار / د . عادل قورة نائب رئيس المحكمة 
وعضوية السادة المستشارين / احمد عبد الرحمن وفيق الدهشان 
السعيد برغوث محمد عيد محجوب 
(نواب رئيس المحكمة) 
وحضور رئيس النيابة العامة لدي محكمة النقض السيد / حازم عبد الرؤوف 
وأمين السر / عادل عبد المقصود 
في الجلسة العلنية المعقودة بمقر المحكمة بمدينة القاهرة 
في يوم الخميس 14 من صفر سنة 1421 هـ الموافق 18 من مايو سنة 2000 م 
أصدرت الحكم الآتي 
في الطعن المقيد في جدول النيابة برقم 22340 لسنة 1992 وبجدول المحكمة برقم 22340 لسنة 62 القضائية . 
المرفوع من :........................... و .............................. 
مدعيان بالحقوق المدنية 

ضــد 

......................و.......................... 
مطعون ضدهما 

الوقائــع 

أقام المدعيان بالحقوق المدنية دعواهما بطريق الادعاء المباشر أمام محكمة جنح قسم دمنهور " قيدت بجدولها برقم 613 لسنة 1988 " ضد المطعون ضدهما بوصف أنهما في غضون شهر نوفمبر سنة 1987 بدائرة قسم دمنهور - محافظة البحيرة أولا : المتهم الأول سب المجني عليه (................)بالألفاظ المسجلة بصوته على شريط . ثانيا : المتهمة الثانية قذفت وسبت المجني عليه (.................)بالألفاظ النابية المسجلة بصوتها على شريط وطلبت معاقبتهما بالمواد 302 ,305 ,306 من قانون العقوبات وإلزامهما بأن يدفعا لهما مبلغ مائه وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت . 
والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً في 13 من فبراير سنة 1991 عملا بمواد الاتهام بحبس كل متهم شهراً مع الشغل وكفالة خمسين جنيها لإيقاف التنفيذ وإلزامها بأن يؤديا للمدعين بالحقوق المدنية مبلغ مائه وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت . 
استأنفا وقيدا استئنافها برقم 5238 لسنة 1991 . 
ومحكمة دمنهور الابتدائية - بهيئة استئنافية - قضت حضوريا في 6 من يوينة سنة 1991 بقبول الاستئناف شكلا وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءة المتهمين مما أسند إليهما وبرفض الدعوى المدنية . 
فطعن الأستاذ / ..................المحامى نيابة عن المدعيين بالحقوق المدنية في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في 9 يولية سنة 1991 وأودعت أسباب الطعن في 14 من ذات الشهر موقعا عليها من الأستاذ / ......................... المحامى . 
وبجلسة اليوم نظرت المحكمة الطعن معقودة في هيئة "غرفة مشورة" حيث سمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بالمحضر . 
المحكمة 
بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانونا . 
من حيث إن الطعن استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون . 
ومن حيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعنان على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ قضي بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف وبراءة المطعون ضدهما عن جريمة السب بطريق التليفون وبرفض دعواهما المدنية قد شابه الخطأ في تطبيق القانون ذلك أنه أطرح الدليل المستمد من التسجيلات التي تمت بمعرفتها عبر التليفون الخاص بهما والتي تضمنت عبارات السب الصادرة من المطعون ضدهما على سند من أن تلك التسجيلات قد تمت دون الحصول على إذن من الجهة التي ناط القانون ذلك الأمر , مما يعيب الحكم وستوجب نقضه . 
ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه عرض لواقعة الدعوى . بما مفاده أن المطعون ضدهما وجها عبارات سب للطاعنين عن طريق التليفون وأضاف الحكم أنه "قد تم تسجيل تلك العبارات بمعرفة المدعيين بالحقوق المدنية على شريط وقد تثبت من تفريغ الشريط الذي تضمن عبارات السب مطابقته لأصوات المتهمين " ثم عرض الحكم للدليل المستمد من التسجيلات وأطرحه في قوله " لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن تسجيل المكالمات التليفونية التي استند إليها المدعيان بالحقوق المدنية كدليل في الأوراق قد تم الحصول على الأذن المسبب من القاضي الجزئي المختص وفقا لصحيح القانون ومن ثم فلا يجوز الاستناد إليه كدليل . ويكون دفع المتهمين في هذا الصدد قد جاء متفقا وصحيح القانون "لما كان ذلك , وكان نص المادة 95 مكررا من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد جرى " على انه لرئيس المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة في حالة قيام دلائل قوية على انه مرتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 66 مكررا 308 مكررا من قانون العقوبات قد استعان في ارتكابها بجهاز تليفوني معين إن يأمر بناء على تقرير مدير عام مصلحة التلغراف والتليفونات وشكوى المجني عليه في الجريمة المذكورة بوضعه تحت الرقابة للمدة التي يحددها " ومفاد ذلك , بصريح النص وواضح دلالته , لن المشروع تطلب مباشرة الإجراءات المبينة بالمادة المار ذكرها , كي يوضع تحت المراقبة التليفون الذي استعان به الجاني في توجيه ألفاظ السب والقذف إلى المجني عليه , بحسبان أن تلك الإجراءات فرضت ضمانه لحماية الحياة الخاصة والأحاديث الشخصية للمتهم , ومن ثم فلا تسرى تلك الإجراءات على تسجيل ألفاظ السب والقذف من تليفون المجني عليه الذي يكون له , بإرادته وحدها ودون حاجة إلى الحصول على إذن من رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية تسجيلها , بغير أن يعد ذلك اعتداء على الحياة الخاصة لأحد , ومن ثم فلا جناح على المدعيين بالحقوق المدنية إذ وضعا على خط التليفون الخاص بهما جهاز تسجيل لضبط ألفاظ السباب الموجة إليهم توصلا إلى التعرف على شخص من اعتاد على توجيه ألفاظ السباب والقذف اليهما عن طريق الهاتف .لما كان ذلك ,وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهى إلى بطلان الدليل المستمد من الشريط المسجل بمعرفة المدعيين بالحقوق المدنية من جهاز التليفون الخاص بهما فانه يكون قد أخطا في تطبيق القانون بما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه والإعادة بالنسبة للدعوى المدنية وإلزام المطعون ضدها المصاريف المدنية . 

فلهذه الأسباب 

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه بالنسبة للدعوى المدنية وإعادة القضية إلى محكمة دمنهور الابتدائية لتحكم فيها من جديد بهيئة استئنافية أخرى وألزمت المطعون ضدهما المصروفات المدنية . 
أمين السر نائب رئيس المحكمة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الدفع بالتقادم الطويل
الطعن رقم 0663 لسنة 27 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 851
بتاريخ 18-03-1984
الموضوع : دفوع
الدفع بالتقادم الطويل لا يتعلق بالنظام العام - ضرورة التمسك به أمام محكمة الموضوع فى عبارة واضحة - لا يغنى عنه طلب رفض الدعوى أو التمسك بنوع آخر من أنواع التقادم لأن لكل تقادم شروطه و أحكامه - الدفع بالتقادم الطويل دفع موضوعى - القضاء بقبوله قضاء فى أصل الحق تستنفد به المحكمة ولايتها - الطعن فى هذا القضاء ينقل النزاع برمته إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا .


=================================
الطعن رقم 1420 لسنة 31 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 1227
بتاريخ 01-03-1986
الموضوع : دفوع 
الموضوع الفرعي : الدفع بالتقادم الطويل 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الدفع بسقوط الدعوى التأديبية بالتقادم يشترط لابدائه بيان المقومات التى يستند عليها - أهم هذه المقومات بيان حساب المدة التى بانقضائها سقطت الدعوى - إغفال هذا البيان ينحدر بالدفع إلى عدم الجدية و يصمه بالمشاكسة - المعول عليه فى مجال حساب مدة التقادم المسقط للدعوى التأديبية ليس هو تاريخ إحالة المتهم إلى المحكمة التأديبية و إنما هو التاريخ الذى نشطت فيه الجهة المختصة إلى اتخاذ اجراءات التحقيق . 


الدفع بانتفاء المصلحة
الطعن رقم 0033 لسنة 10 مكتب فنى 10 صفحة رقم 768
بتاريخ 27-02-1965
الموضوع : دفوع
فقرة رقم : 2
إن الدفع بعدم قبول الطعن لإنتفاء المصلحة قد بنته الحكومة على أساس أن القرار المطعون فيه قد إنتهى أثره فى 26 من يناير سنة 1964 بإنتهاء مدة الثلاثة أشهر المحددة بالقرار المذكور فضلاً عن أن المحكمة قد قضت فى أول نوفمبر سنة 1964 - برفض طلب مد وقف الطاعن عن عمله و بذلك قد إنتفت مصلحة الطاعن فى الطعن على هذا الشق من القرار المذكور . إن هذا الدفع مردود بأن مصلحة الطاعن واضحة فى هذا الطعن الذى يطلب فيه إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه و القضاء برفض طلب مد مدة وقفه عن العمل و ذلك لأنه إذا أجابته المحكمة إلى طلبه فإنه سيترتب على ذلك بطبيعة الحال أن يصرف إليه مرتبه - كله أو بعضه - عن المدة التى كان موقوفاً فيها عن العمل إعتباراً من تاريخ صدور القرار المطعون فيه بتاريخ 27 من أكتوبر سنة 1963 حتى تاريخ عودته إلى عمله تنفيذاً لقرار المحكمة الأخير الصادر فى أول نوفمبر سنة 1964 و من ثم يكون الدفع بعدم القبول لإنتفاء المصلحة فى غير محله حقيقاً بالرفض .
الدفع بانقضاء الخصومة فى الطعن
الطعن رقم 1453 لسنة 14 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 685
بتاريخ 07-03-1981
الموضوع : دفوع
نص المادة 140 من قانون المرافعات على أنه " فى جميع الأحوال تنقضى الخصومة بمضى ثلاث سنوات على آخر إجراء صحيح فيها و مع ذلك لا يسرى حكم هذه الفقرة على الطعن بطريق النقض " - الدفع بإنقضاء الخصومة أمام المحكمة الادارية العليا - الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا يماثل الطعن أمام محكمة النقض بإعتبار أن كلا منهما بوجه خاص محكمة قانون - التمسك بهذا الدفع أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا وفقاً لصريح تلك المادة أمر غير مقبول . 

( الطعن رقم 1453 لسنة 14 ق ، جلسة 1981/3/7 )
الدفع ببطلان التحقيق
الطعن رقم 0644 لسنة 14 مكتب فنى 14 صفحة رقم 328
بتاريخ 01-02-1969
الموضوع : دفوع
لا يكون هناك أى أخلال بحق الطاعن عن الدفاع عن نفسه، مما لا يعيب التحقيق، و كان فى مكنته أن يبدى ما يراه من دفاع أمام المحكمة التأديبية، إذ هى مرحلة تستكمل فيها مراحل التحقيق السابقة، إذ يواجه فيها المتهم بما نسب إليه، و كان يستطيع أن يتدارك أمامها ما فاته من وسائل الدفاع، بما يجعل دفعه ببطلان التحقيق، أستناداً إلى الإخلال بحقه فى الدفاع دفعاً لا يستقيم فى الواقع أو فى القانون .


الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المحلى
الطعن رقم 0058 لسنة 25 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1039
بتاريخ 21-04-1984
الموضوع : دفوع
فقرة رقم : 2
الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المحلى لمحاكم مجلس الدولة من الدفوع المتعلقة بالنظام العام التى تثار فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى - للمحكمة ذاتها ومن تلقاء نفسها أن تبحث فى اختصاصها فان ثبت لها عدم وجوده تقضى بعدم اختصاصها . 

( الطعن رقم 58 لسنة 25 ق ، جلسة 1984/4/21 )
الدفع بعدم الاختصاص النوعى
الطعن رقم 0249 لسنة 22 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 297
بتاريخ 27-12-1983
الموضوع : دفوع
الدفع بعدم إختصاص المحكمة نوعياً بنظر الدعوى تحكم فيه المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها - أساس ذلك المادة 109 مرافعات - هذا النوع يعتبر مطروحاً أمام المحكمة و لو لم يتمسك به أحد من الخصوم - أساس ذلك : تعلقه بالنظام العام . 


الدفع بعدم الاختصاص الولائى
الطعن رقم 2926 لسنة 30 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 41
بتاريخ 17-10-1987
الموضوع : دفوع
يجوز للمدعى عليه إبداء الدفع بعدم الإختصاص و لو لأول مرة أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا متى كان متعلقاً بالاختصاص الولائى .

الدفع بعدم الاختصاص بنظر الدعوى
الطعن رقم 0807 لسنة 10 مكتب فنى 12 صفحة رقم 365
بتاريخ 10-12-1966
الموضوع : دفوع
أنه و لئن كان الأصل أن البحث فى الاختصاص و الفصل فيه ينبغى أن يكون سابقا على البحث فى موضوع الدعوى ، إلا أنه متى كان الفصل فى الدفع بعدم الاختصاص متوقفا على بحث الموضوع ، فإنه يتعين على المحكمة نظر الموضوع بالقدر اللازم للفصل فى الاختصاص بإعتباره من المسائل الأولية التى يلزم بحثها أولا و قبل الفصل فى مسألة الاختصاص . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0807 لسنة 10 مكتب فنى 12 صفحة رقم 365 
بتاريخ 10-12-1966
الموضوع : دفوع 
الموضوع الفرعي : الدفع بعدم الاختصاص بنظر الدعوى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
أنه ما كان يجوز للمحكمة و قد إنتهت إلى الحكم بقبول هذا الدفع أن تستطرد فى أسباب حكمها إلى تقرير مشروعية القرار المطعون فيه من حيث قيامه على أسباب سليمه و عدم الإنحراف بالسلطة فى إصداره ، إذ أن ذلك يعد خوضا فى صميم موضوع الدعوى بما يقتضيه الفصل فى الدفع بعدم الاختصاص فضلا عن كونه مجافيا لما إنتهت إليه من الحكم بقبول هذا الدفع . 


الدفع بعدم التنفيذ
الطعن رقم 0076 لسنة 11 مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 97
بتاريخ 18-12-1971
الموضوع : دفوع
الأصل أن الدفع بعدم التنفيذ لا يجوز أن يتمسك به المتعاقد مع الإدارة فى العقود الإدارية و ذلك ضماناً لحسن سير المرافق العامة بانتظام و إطراد ، إلا أنه يجوز للطرفين عند التعاقد أن يخرجا على هذا الأصل . و فى هذه الحالة يجوز للمتعاقد مع الإدارة أن يتمسك بالدفع بعدم التنفيذ و بالتالى لا يحق للإدارة أن توقع عليه غرامات تأخير ما دامت قد تراخت فى تنفيذ إلتزاماتها مما أعجزه عن تنفيذ إلتزامه قبلها .

( الطعن رقم 76 لسنة 11 ق ، جلسة 1971/12/18 )
الدفع بعدم الدستورية
الطعن رقم 0675 لسنة 15 مكتب فنى 15 صفحة رقم 119
بتاريخ 10-01-1970
الموضوع : دفوع
إن قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر به القانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 قد خص فى المادة الرابعة منه المحكمة العليا دون غيرها بالفصل فى دستورية القوانين إذا ما دفع بعدم دستورية قانون أمام أحدى المحاكم ، هذه الحالة تحدد المحكمة التى أثير أمامها الدفع ميعاداً للخصوم لرفع الدعوى بذلك أمام المحكمة العليا ، و توقف الفصل فى الدعوى الأصلية حتى تفصل المحكمة العليا فى الدفع . 

( الطعن رقم 675 لسنة 15 ق ، جلسة 1970/1/10 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0169 لسنة 18 مكتب فنى 21 صفحة رقم 114 
بتاريخ 30-03-1976
الموضوع : دفوع 
الموضوع الفرعي : الدفع بعدم الدستورية 
فقرة رقم : 2 
ما أثاره الحاضر عن السيد . . . . . بجلسة المرافعة الأخيرة من أن القرار بقانون رقم 69 لسنة 1971 لم يعرض على مجلس الشعب فى الميعاد الذى حددته المادة 147 من الدستور و بالتالى يزول ما كان له من قوة القانون بأثر رجعى ، فأنه قول لا طائل منه ما دام الطاعن لم يدفع بعدم دستورية هذا القرار بقانون حتى تتناول المحكمة بحث أمر جديته وفقا لما تقضى به أحكام قانون المحكمة العليا رقم 81 لسنة 1969 و قانون الاجراءات و الرسوم أمامها رقم 66 لسنة 1970 .

( الطعن رقم169 لسنة 18 ق ، جلسة 1976/3/30 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 3345 لسنة 32 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 770 
بتاريخ 25-03-1989
الموضوع : دفوع 
الموضوع الفرعي : الدفع بعدم الدستورية 
فقرة رقم : 3 
دعوى - دفوع فى الدعوى - الدفع بعدم الدستورية - الرقابة على دستورية القوانين قبل أنشاء المحكمة العليا سنة 1969 ، كانت المحاكم فى مصر تترخص فى بحث دستورية القوانين و تمتنع عن تطبيق أى نص غير دستورى إعمالاً لقاعدة تدرج النصوص حتى أنشئت المحكمة العليا سنة 1969 التى حلت محلها المحكمة الدستورية العليا سنة 1979 التى قضت بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 104 لسنة 1964 لإعتدائه على الملكية الخاصة و مصادرته لها بالمخالفة لنصوص الدستور . 

( الطعن رقم 3345 لسنة 32 ق ، جلسة 1989/3/25 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1768 لسنة 02 مكتب فنى 03 صفحة رقم 360 
بتاريخ 14-12-1957
الموضوع : دفوع 
الموضوع الفرعي : الدفع بعدم الدستورية 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إن الدفع بعدم دستورية نص المادة السابعة من الرسوم بقانون رقم 181 لسنة 1952 الخاص بفصل الموظفين بغير الطريق التأدبى ، قد أصبح غير ذى موضوع بعد صدور دستور جمهورية مصر و العمل به من تاريخ إعلان موافقة الشعب عليه فى الاستفتاء ، إذ أضفت المادتان 190 و 191 منه حصانة دستورية على حركة التشريع السابقة عليه التى تمت فى عيد الثورة .*

----------

